# Downside of a refurb nexus?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey all ,

So I bought my Nexus at Best Buy and got the insurance. As soon as I got it, I ordered a screen protector online but the second day I got the Nexus I dropped it and it got a scratch on the screen that I thought I would forget about but its still very annoying.

Now I am thinking of sending it in for insurance but I no doubt will get a refurb rather than a brand new one.

Are there any downsides to getting a refurb nexus? Im debating if I want my original one with a scratch or a refurb without it. I just don't know if a refurb will run worse or anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Some people are real anal about refurbs. However, i don't mind them at all probably because i don't have bad experiences with them but if the scratch bothers you that much then make the swap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Hey all ,
> 
> So I bought my Nexus at Best Buy and got the insurance. As soon as I got it, I ordered a screen protector online but the second day I got the Nexus I dropped it and it got a scratch on the screen that I thought I would forget about but its still very annoying.
> 
> ...


My Droid X had to be replaced 4 times because of wifi issues and the refurbs hold up just as well or even better than new ones. Each refurb was scratch free on the screen but had minor knicks on the body.


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

If u are within urn14 day satisfaction period. But if not u will still get a refurb without the cost. I personally have never had a a prob with a refurb


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't do the Verizon thing if you send it to them and it shows damage you WILL get charge 300.00 for the oone they sent you and they won't cover what you bought from best buy anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

A refurb should not have any marks whatsoever. Mine have always looked brand new


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

And the phone is still so new it will most likely be a brand new one
It's takes about 4-6 months from repllease before they are refurbished phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

gixxertriplezero said:


> If u are within urn14 day satisfaction period. But if not u will still get a refurb without the cost. I personally have never had a a prob with a refurb


Hmm good thoughts, it has been over 14 days but Best Buy said they have 30 day themselves

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

gixxertriplezero said:


> They won't charge u if u have a scratch on it. Come on


Um yes they will. I know for a fact!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

And it has a 1 year warrantee regardless of where u got it


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

gixxertriplezero said:


> And it has a 1 year warrantee regardless of where u got it


Yes its a manufacterer warranty meaning Samsung and Verizon does not replace it unless was bought direct from them or an authorized premium retailer best but is a reseller, so Verizon will not replace it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

You can make your choice based on whatever info you get, but take of from someone that knows a lot of people that work for the company. Just go through best buy insurance save the arguement and headache.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow u think u know but u don't. Just call Verizon and find out for yourself. They have the best customer service for a reason. They don't care where u got the phone.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> And the phone is still so new it will most likely be a brand new one
> It's takes about 4-6 months from repllease before they are refurbished phones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's a good point, I'll probably just go through the insurance, just gonna be hard to live through a week or two without it: (

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Hmm good thoughts, it has been over 14 days but Best Buy said they have 30 day themselves
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I work for Best Buy Mobile, I can clarify this for you.

The actual return policy for the phone (ie cancel your upgrade or cancel your account) is 14 days, as per Verizon. On day 15, your early termination fee kicks in. If you get it from Best Buy, that is still correct, you still only have Verizon's 14 days to completely RETURN it, however, you still have Best Buy's 30 days to EXCHANGE it for another phone if you either don't like it or something happens that's out of your control (ie screen died or some shit).

Dropping phones happens to everyone, trust me. I treat my phones like children and gravity still gets the best of me from time to time.

The refurbs that we use are actually 'remanufactured' in a way, ie, every physical piece on the outside is brand new from Samsung or the respected manufacturer. The screen glass, the plastic casing, the buttons, all of it, is brand new. The only re-used parts are the internals, and in my experience I've never really seen customers come back with issues with their refurbs. Please keep in mind I've been doing this for almost four years now, so while I don't want to minimize anyone's point of view who may have or have had issues with refurbs, I'm just throwing in my $0.02. I don't know how Asurion's refurbs are.

Keep in mind you can also send out your phone for repair if you want to keep your same phone, so in your case they'd replace the screen and send it back to you. Just be aware that that process would take a bit longer, closer to a month if they're really swamped. If you send it out for a refurb, the process is called rapid exchange, and you generally have a new phone within about 4 days. They 2-day air that shit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

gixxertriplezero said:


> U will not get charged for a scratch. It's water or damage that effects the phone operation. I exchange my phones every few months for scratches from dropping or whatnot. Never ever had a problem. I've probably had 10 thunderbolts in less then a year because that screen was terrible for getting scratched.


How did you exchange it without paying for it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> I work for Best Buy Mobile, I can clarify this for you.
> 
> The actual return policy for the phone (ie cancel your upgrade or cancel your account) is 14 days, as per Verizon. On day 15, your early termination fee kicks in. If you get it from Best Buy, that is still correct, you still only have Verizon's 14 days to completely RETURN it, however, you still have Best Buy's 30 days to EXCHANGE it for another phone if you either don't like it or something happens that's out of your control (ie screen died or some shit).
> 
> ...


Thanks dude great info!

EDIT: looks like you edited and answered my question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just have two more question for you.

1. Someone said since the phone is so new, it might be brand new rather than refurb. Any truth?

2) after the scratch I bought a Zagg screen protector at BB for $30 installed. If I bring in the receipt, any chance they could put one on the refurb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

Guys keep the scams off of RootzWiki. Insurance is for accidents like the OP had.


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

gixxertriplezero said:


> A refurb should not have any marks whatsoever. Mine have always looked brand new


+1 my refurb Fascinate looked flawless


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Don't do the Verizon thing if you send it to them and it shows damage you WILL get charge 300.00 for the oone they sent you and they won't cover what you bought from best buy anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Don't fill peoples heads with jibber jabber. If you have Assurion insurance through Verizon the deductible for the GNex is $100. Meaning, if you wish to make a claim on the phone you will be charged as such. I have had Assurion insurance for YEARS and I have NEVER ONCE been charged more than the deductible.

Maybe you had a bad experience, but that shouldn't reflect as something that WILL happen. My guess is that whatever phone you tried sending back showed signs of abuse.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Don't fill peoples heads with jibber jabber. If you have Assurion insurance through Verizon the deductible for the GNex is $100. Meaning, if you wish to make a claim on the phone you will be charged as such. I have had Assurion insurance for YEARS and I have NEVER ONCE been charged more than the deductible.
> 
> Maybe you had a bad experience, but that shouldn't reflect as something that WILL happen. My guess is that whatever phone you tried sending back showed signs of abuse.


you guys never read do you. people need to understand the difference between insurance, warranty replacements through verizon, warranty replacements through samsung, and best buys black tie protection. all are different and can/should be used in different situations. btw considering most off the line production phones already have some defect i never feel bad using warranty to get a replacement even if there is a small scratch on my screen. that scratch didnt cause the other defect so who the hell cares.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

I've briefly skimmed this thread and wanted to clear something up. Warranties will NOT cover physical damage, whatsoever. They are put in place to help you if the OEM botched something up with the phone and will always result in a brand new phone. Insurance will usually result in a CLNR (Certified Like-New Replacement) which is pretty much a used phone with new parts etc.

So if you send in your phone to VZW you'll get charged the 300, that is IF the person you speak with even deems a replacement necessary. If you just have a scratch on your phone IMHO you should spend 15-30 on a XO screen protector or a Ghost Armor screen protector, both of which will fill in small scratches. That's what I ended up doing with my Gnex when I had a small scratch on the screen. Now I can't even tell it existed. Also- those two manufactures I mentioned have a lifetime warranty on their products so if you mess up putting it on or it eventually peels away you could contact the respective company and get a replacement sent out.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just remember if refurbs arrive dead or defective on arrival, Verizon or asurion will send another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a refurb bionic a few days before I got my lovely extended battery destroying gnex, the refurb was perfect in every way except 1.. I had to delete some info from the previous owner named Melanie......WIPE YOUR PHONE AND FACTORY RESET BEFORE YOU SEND IT BACK, if I was a thug I could've screwed up Melanie's world. Shame on vzw for that one.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Just remember if refurbs arrive dead or defective on arrival, Verizon or asurion will send another.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


#TRUTH


----------



## RevivaL (Dec 26, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> I just have two more question for you.
> 
> 1. Someone said since the phone is so new, it might be brand new rather than refurb. Any truth?
> 
> ...


I work for bbym too, so let me get these

1. There's a chance they may just send you a new one, since it is relatively new, but the odds are it'll be refurbished.

2. Save the shield they take off the one you're sending out (you'll keep the battery too) and then when you go in to pick up the new one, have them just exchange it out. (I do it all the time)


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great info from you best buy guys.

Can anyone tell me how it goes as far as bringing in my phone rooted? Can I just bring it in with my ROM or do I need to relock the boot loader? Is it different for warranty vs insurance?

This is in regards to Best Buy , not Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## islangink (Oct 27, 2011)

I called Verizon and complained like hell about my 2nd razr n n they said they could send me another one out so I complained some more n then threatened to close my account then all of a sudden they offered me a brand new galaxy which I took.....Verizon will replace your phone if u complain enough....btw I bought my raze from Amazon for a penny so in all actuality complaining and my threat got me a galaxy for a penny









Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Thanks for the great info from you best buy guys.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how it goes as far as bringing in my phone rooted? Can I just bring it in with my ROM or do I need to relock the boot loader? Is it different for warranty vs insurance?
> 
> ...


Me personally, idgaf about rooted or non, that's on you... however, I've read up on every SOP and all the fine print I can find, and nowhere did I or my geeksquad precinct supervisor find anywhere that says we can refuse a service based on a software related issue on a phone. So, to answer in layman's terms, it won't matter. if they try to give you any gripe about it, just ask them where in the GSBTP terms and conditions it says the word 'root' or 'bootloader,' and watch them try to answer.

Something to keep in mind, while doign what revivaL said with the screen - the previous store I worked at stared to refuse returns on used / installed Zagg screens, period. Their exact words were "it's like trying to return a set of already stuck stickers to any other store." PERSONALLY I think that that's BS... If you're sending the phone out through their own service, I feel like you should be compensated for a new screen. If they give you a hard time with that, just get a warranty replacement through Zagg (lifetime warranty) and have them re-install it when you receive it and the replacement Nexus. If the manager isn't a complete douche they'll install it for free. I've seen some that will charge for the install again, which is once again BS IMHO.

RevivaL, if you're still checking this thread out - SAS or SWAS?


----------



## RevivaL (Dec 26, 2011)

Swas. Yeah, there's no reason why it shouldn't get replaced, they don't cost us much to begin with.

As far as being rooted - as long as you don't come in and say you're having software issues, it's no problem. Like of you crack the screen, and it's rooted it doesn't matter. Most associates won't notice anything, so it won't matter.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Its nice to see fellow bbym folks on here! Swas myself. Anyway...
I agree with everything that's been said. In our store, if you're still in your 30 days we'll return your invisible shield, outside of 30 days we make sure its taken off your phone before we send it out, so you can go through zagg. Then when you get your replacement, if you have your receipt and we installed your original shield we will put the replacement shield on your new/refurbed phone.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> Its nice to see fellow bbym folks on here! Swas myself. Anyway...
> I agree with everything that's been said. In our store, if you're still in your 30 days we'll return your invisible shield, outside of 30 days we make sure its taken off your phone before we send it out, so you can go through zagg. Then when you get your replacement, if you have your receipt and we installed your original shield we will put the replacement shield on your new/refurbed phone.


+1 to that, that's how I run my Indirect store. Well.. 14 days return via VZW but if you get any screen protector thru us that has a lifetime warranty I'll replace it or show you HOW to get one replaced & put 'er on for ya.


----------



## RevivaL (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll do it outside of 30 days and just prc the shield since its a write off for us, it really depends on the customer. I'm an asshole like that


----------



## clichename1221 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're still considering this, I believe the phones they have right now at the warehouse are brand new; the refurbs aren't back from the factory yet.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Don't do the Verizon thing if you send it to them and it shows damage you WILL get charge 300.00 for the oone they sent you and they won't cover what you bought from best buy anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They say that but never do unless the device is jacked up hardcore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

I cracked my screen about 2 weeks ago on my gnex I sent it into Asurion and got a brand new gnex back. I put in my claim on the 7th and I got it the next day. So as of 2 weeks ago asurion was sending out brand new phones no refurbs yet


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

Get a ghost armor screen protector. Wet apply and fills in scratches. Problem solved!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RevivaL (Dec 26, 2011)

ac398 said:


> I cracked my screen about 2 weeks ago on my gnex I sent it into Asurion and got a brand new gnex back. I put in my claim on the 7th and I got it the next day. So as of 2 weeks ago asurion was sending out brand new phones no refurbs yet


Best Buy doesn't use Asurion


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> They say that but never do unless the device is jacked up hardcore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've seen plenty of posts where the poster was charged for a scuffed up corner. If I were a tech, I would charge for screen damage before a scuffed up corner.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've seen plenty of posts where the poster was charged for a scuffed up corner. If I were a tech, I would charge for screen damage before a scuffed up corner.


I'm pretty sure that's because a screen can be replaced and then the phone can be resold. A phone with a scuffed/scratched exterior is probably not going to be resold.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Don't do the Verizon thing if you send it to them and it shows damage you WILL get charge 300.00 for the oone they sent you and they won't cover what you bought from best buy anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just so you know if you bought insurance if you scratched it doesn't matter. All insurance is third party. The one year warranty only covers manufacturer defects.


----------

